# What did you do after the exam?



## Dleg (Nov 5, 2006)

I had to take the PE exam in Guam. I have many friends in Guam, but most of them were away in Thailand having a great time at the "Interhash" (look up "hash house harriers" on google - running and drinking in the jungle). So there I was, finished with that THING that has consumed my life for the past three months, and no one, so I thought, to raise a glass with.

But then I learned that one of my buddies was still around. He's an older guy (65+) but also a hasher, and therefore something of a real partier. He was attending a happy hour at his neighbor's condo, right on the beach in Tumon Bay (think Waikiki and you get the image). I brought a 6-pack of Heineken from the nearby quickie mart and joined them.

Although I am not young by any means, let's just say I was the only person in the party under the age of 60. But damn, those old people drank me under the table. Literally. I usually avoid hard liquor, but they all told me that I had not had a martini until I had one of theirs. From what I have been able to reconstruct, I somehow made it back to my hotel and passed out around 9:00 p.m. I vaguely remember telling the people at the party that I wanted to "erase the test from my mind."

:drunk:

So I wake up in my hotel room at 3:00 a.m. Saturday morning, with a raging headache and totally unable to sleep because my brain would just NOT stop going over the exam questions. Ugghhh! And this went on for the next several nights (except the drinking part)

I think it has taken me until this past weekend (one whole week?) to stop sub-consciously re-taking the exam. The alcohol did not apparently help.

What did everyone else do after the exam, and how long did it take for you to stop obsessing over it?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 5, 2006)

I had to drive home about 3 hours in the pouring rain, luckily my wife had taken the kids to see her parents for the weekend, so I had a few hours to myslef, I ordered takeout from a mexican place, and then drank for the first time in a couple of months. It was nice just to have some veg out in front of the tube time...


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Nov 5, 2006)

I recalled 70+ of the questions and tabulated the "confirmed" answers in order to assure myself of passing. Flipping through the CERM and just simple memory things helped to spur the memory to get better than 70 of the questions from the exam. Confirmed was more than minimum needed to pass. Still, I obsessed about the two questions that I did after the exam and was not sure if I went back and corrected them (not crucial since those were not counted in my confirmed).

All said, I think I probably did overdo the whole "worry-wart" routine.

I also had a few beers and tried to enjoy as best I could.

Would have liked a preliminary score (before all the statistical stuff). Got the real estate exam results within minutes of taking the test.

To others, I would like to hear your stories as well. Perhaps we all overdid this "worry-wart" routine (maybe not).

Thanks.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 6, 2006)

I couldn't have recalled any more than maybe 20 questions by the time I got home. My memory was like mush.

I had to drive about 2 hrs. home in VERY hard rain. It was a pain. It was raining hard the day of the exam, but my books didn't get wet, I had a pretty good setup against that.


----------



## Max Power (Nov 6, 2006)

I didn't do much the night of the exam... just had a few beers before I passed out of exhastion.

I did spend some time the next couple of days "obsessing" over the questions I could remember. I found 3 that I now know I got wrong... stupid mistakes made from trying to work too quickly. I have really been kicking myself over those. Hopefully I still managed a passing score and it won't matter. I felt pretty good about it as I finished the exam, but my confidence has been fading fast.


----------



## Wolverine (Nov 6, 2006)

My drunk drinking buddies sent me (and my half remaining half-gallon of Dewars) home from the porch early, complaining that I was being a nuisance.

They said I kept slurring something about the square root of the ground of the power supplied by the peak voltage across the magnetic field of the 3-phase op-amp circuit according to the NEC code. I'm sure it's out there on Youtube somewhere.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

I celebrated my birthday. Can't believe I had to take a test on my birthday .. 

JR


----------



## VA_ENGR (Nov 6, 2006)

I looked up a couple questions again to re-confirm a few things from the test.

For the most part, I felt pretty good about the exam, but tired.

I ate a light dinner and went to visit some friends the next day. We hung out, ate seafood, drank beer and I got to carve a pumpkin for Halloween.

When I got back home and back to work, I felt a little shell shocked for a couple days!


----------



## GCracker (Nov 6, 2006)

Like others, I had to drive about 2 hours in heavy rain. I stopped and bought a 12-pack of Heiniken and a slim jim. Drank one beer during the ride home. I had one more beer with dinner and went to bed around 10:00 with a terrible headache.

On Saturday the headache subsided and the drinking began. Had about 6 jager bombs and 6 or 7 beers while watching football and enjoying life again!


----------



## Mike1144 (Nov 6, 2006)

> ...  Drank one beer during the ride home.  ...


Excellent! :claps:


----------



## Fudgey (Nov 6, 2006)

I tried to see if I could fit my entire CERM in my mouth at once. Came up just short.


----------



## Blu1913 (Nov 6, 2006)

^---- :rotfl:


----------



## petergibbons (Nov 6, 2006)

I went out to eat with my wife, my brother and his wife, and another couple at the Outback. While we were there, Randy Moss and his entourage show up and spend about 30 min. in the bar area. :true:


----------



## Blu1913 (Nov 6, 2006)

No shit! Thats awesome...i hope he busts an ankle tonight....

&lt;---not a Oakland Fan!


----------



## petergibbons (Nov 6, 2006)

> No shit!


Yeah, it was at an Outback in Barboursville, WV, not far from Huntington where Marshall Univesity is located. He was in town for a 10 year reunion for the Marshall team that won the 1-AA championship in '96. I'm not a Moss fan either; he had a poor attitude. He played HS basketball with Jason Williams of the Miami Heat, needless to say, they had a great team.


----------



## TK22867 (Nov 6, 2006)

Called up several friends and met them and their wives with my wife at a local eatery. Had some buffalo wings, one schooner of Boulevard, and one schooner of Guinness.

It was a fun night to vent about the test.


----------



## ILvTigers (Nov 6, 2006)

I drove about 2.5 hours in the rain to have dinner with family to celebrate a wedding. I had a very nice meal and a couple drinks.

I didn't remember many problems from the exam. My brain wasn't working well afterwards. Thank goodness I didn't get in a wreck during the storm.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 6, 2006)

What? Nobody went straight home and, with a little help from their handy dandy photographic memory, transcribed the entire text of the exam verbatim for later distribution to the known universe? What the hell's wrong with you people!

In all seriousness, I drove 2hrs home in crappy traffic composed of Blue-Hairs intent on killing me without even having the common courtesy to see me first. How they successfully navigate the interstate from Michigan or Pennsylvania or whatever Godforsaken frozen winterland they hail from, all the way here to sunny Florida without dying in horrible multiple vehicle crashes is one of the mysteries of the universe.

Once I finally arrived at my humble abode, I grilled up three gigantic two inch thick porterhouse steaks (medium rare with all the fixin's). I then sat down with my lovely bride and my almost my age uncle and put the feed bag on. After that meal, and 16 or 18 Bud-Lites I managed to fall asleep and not dream about the MEPE.

On the way home while dodging blind and deaf old people on the road, I managed to call a good friend of mine who passed the MEPE 3yrs ago. I was able to have a meaningful discussion with him about the exam in general without divulging any national security secrets. I basically told him it was slightly harder than I expected and that I hadn't the foggiest idea how I had done.

I still don't know how I did and have reached the point mentally where it really doesn't matter. I'm prepared mentally to take it again in April if necessary, even though I think I have a decent chance of passing this time. That makes it a little easier I think waiting until the results arrive.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 7, 2006)

That's funny story. LOL.

I also called a buddy of mine who is a PE, and discussed the exam on the way home. It shortened the 2 hr. trip a little, and of course he loves to talk about it.

I think it used to bother him that he had to take the FE five times, and I passed on the first, but now I think he feels better that he passed the PE on the first try, and I've taken it 3 freakin times already.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello there,

I just went back to the hotel room. Saturday morning went to my Mom's house and spent the day with my three nieces. At night some relatives came to say hello and tell me: "We know you will pass" No pressure.

Sunday morning I took a plane back to sunny Florida. Since I was traveling stand-by my books ended at Fort Lauderdale, my original detination, and I at Orlando :angry: . Had to do that if wanted to come back to FL on Sunday.It was a busy day at the airport because cruise ships passengers coming back to the states. :GotPics: Had to drive :???: to Fort Lauderdale and then back to Jupiter,FL. That is like two hours and 30 minutes flight plus three more of driving.

Thank GOD I don't have to do it again.

;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns;


----------



## jd73 (Nov 7, 2006)

It was coming a flood when I exited the exam around 5:30. It's about a 1 hour drive from my house to the exam site. I left the exam with the worst headache I think I've ever had and easily maneuvered my way out onto the interstate. I got about 2 miles from my exit and traffic came to a standstill. I watched two lifesaver helicopters land on the interstate and takeoff. I finally pulled in my driveway at 8:45. Complete TORTURE!!!. I later found out that the 2nd chopper was for a guy who had a heart attack while sitting in traffic. Just my luck. Hopefully, my luck was used up during the exam. We'll see in December.


----------



## gatormech_e (Nov 7, 2006)

Luis ---

all this time, i figured you were in Miami. Jupiter is pretty close to where i live.

hi, neighbor!

:beerchug


----------

